# Tilefish for Dinner



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Made a trade with Submariner (Ed) yesterday, vinison for fish! 2 good size ones and 2 regular (to me) size. Plenty for sure! Figured would try a sauté over Brown rice. Mmmmmmmmmmm Thanks again Ed!

Fileted and soaked in a little lemon/salt water over night


Pat dry and sea salt and black peper dust


Mushrooms, scallions and chives



Gotta have the Butter med heat large skillet


Toss the veggies in and scoot to the side. Lay the fish in, and baste with butter while it cooks about 4 min. Flip, cover another 4 min or so


Brown rice cooked first and the corn



Drizzle with a little fresh lemon

And a loaf of bread toasted and buttered. Not sure why, but whole milk was perfect with it!



Kids made a cake thats in the oven now, hope I can stay awake long enough to get a piece!!

Tha ks again Ed. Was awesome. Had as much as we ate that I did not cook. Vacuum sealed and froze. Gonna fry it up next wek!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yum! I've never had tile fish but heard it was really good


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

You did good. That tile beats the AJ that you were wanting any day..


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

That looks awesome! What does tile taste like anyways? I've heard it's the best also!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

IDK, I am still pretty partial to my AJ. Pretty sure Tile is in the grouper family? Firm white meat. Gonna be great fried then topped with sautéed mushrooms and onions before being topped with peper jack cheese on a hoggie roll!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> IDK, I am still pretty partial to my AJ. Pretty sure Tile is in the grouper family? Firm white meat. Gonna be great fried then topped with sautéed mushrooms and onions before being topped with peper jack cheese on a hoggie roll!!


negative. Tile fish are ornamental and closely related to trigger.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks good.


----------

